# Young Fisher-woman!



## Annie (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey there, new to the site. I've been fishing with my dad since I was born! I've done everything from pond fishing to off shore salt water fishing. My dad and I really enjoy fishing, and we recently started our own site up for fishing stories. My favorite fish to catch is flathead catfish using a bank pole, that has been our newest venture and our most productive! We've caught more flatheads this year using bank poles than we have in his entire life.

Nice to meet everyone, look forward to chatting!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

it is so nice meet u and I love salt water fishing all my life and of course waterfowl too ... :wink:


----------



## laddybug3 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi, 
I am new to this site too. I like freshwater fishing but always wanted to do saltwater fishing.


----------

